# Help. 195 B3's too big?



## RA (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm 170lbs no gear
6'3'' 
an aggressive skier but now I live in the South so I don't get to ski as much
Would the 195 B3's be too big. They'll have alpine bindings on them.
any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

What is your skill level? In general I would say yes they are way to big. Short is the way to go these days. It makes it easier to ski in the trees. If you are just skiing wide open bowls and runs, you'll probably do ok with that size of ski. If you like to ski trees go shorter.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Probably too big; although certainly skiable. I'm about your same build (6'4" and about 180) and I have the XXX's from 2002 in size 195 from my downhill setup. Although I love this ski, I've have to say that I probably should have gone with the 185. It takes everything I have to edge down on them in hardpack, but I can do it- if only to get across the mountain to off-piste stuff. They also weigh a ton; which can wear you out quickly in bumps or a heavy snow day. That being said, that setup kicks ass in crud & floats through powder like nothing else. It is NOT a groomer ski, and because of the width and the power it takes to carve them, you should stay off of ice at all costs. As I'm in CO, I can choose not to even ski those days; whereas you may not have that option.

So- if you feel that you're pretty strong (skied for years / used to ski 210cm skinnys). coming out West for more than a week, and it's a raging good deal, I would say buy 'em. 

If you're only going to ski Wintergreen 2 times this season, buy some nice Slalom sticks and put the silly notion of big mountain skis out of your head. Look at the B2's or some other midfat with a decent sidecut.


----------



## RA (Nov 20, 2004)

*probably the only person in TN with beacon, shovel and probe*

Gonna get the 185' s.
You're probably right about getting something with less width under foot since I have to take what I can get, but I think I'll stick with the B3's cause hopefully it will be nice and soft out there. I reckon my old skis(AK Launchers) will get some rando bindings on them. Any suggestions? I was thinking freerides. I ended up with a pair of arc angels out of this deal as well. Did they build those skiis to accomidate an alpine binding or just tele? 

now if it'll just rain a little more in the south I'll get to go creekin' soon.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I did not need to hear about the creeking. Serious jealousy there- but I guess that's part of the tradeoff. Can't say which I'd rather have in my backyard: Green Narrows or Steamboat glades. Hmm. 

As for the Arc Angels- the only thing I'd worry about is whether the heel piece of a randonee setup would stay put. Sometimes the topsheet is built up near the toe piece, but not much in the heel (at least in the forces generated by a lock down heel).

If you want to make sure, have a shop put in helicoils where the heel piece screws will be secured- that'll give you about the best pointof contact for those skiis.


----------

